# Calling out PJ BRAUN



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 4, 2012)

I like it!  PJ what's up man?  Ha ha!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2012)

that is a big arm!

PJ?


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 4, 2012)

And you say, you're sort of a bodybuilder?!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 4, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> And you say, you're sort of a bodybuilder?!



If my legs matched my arms, I'd be pretty damn good... but, sadly, they don't. 

PJ!!!!!!! We are all waiting!!!!!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 5, 2012)

His arms may not be as big, but that is because you are way taller....if you were his height you'd probably have like 17" arms......


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 5, 2012)

big fucking arms though!!!!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 5, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> His arms may not be as big, but that is because you are way taller....if you were his height you'd probably have like 17" arms......



He's only 3.5" shorter than me... And my arms would also be 3.5" shorter.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 5, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> He's only 3.5" shorter than me... And my arms would also be 3.5" shorter.




oh.. 3.5" isn't that much shorter....You just look tall as fuck.. I was guessing at least 6'2".


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 5, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> He's only 3.5" shorter than me... And my arms would also be 3.5" shorter.




Ignore him... he's all hopped up on tren and trying to start shit over anything.  

Where the hell is PJ???   Let's see some guns son.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 5, 2012)

I meant smaller not shorter... And then I meant to have a ?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Ignore him... he's all hopped up on tren and trying to start shit over anything.
> 
> Where the hell is PJ???   Let's see some guns son.



nah man. wasn't trying to start shit. was just saying.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2012)

All drugs and synthol...


----------



## basskiller (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice guns there Aaron


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 5, 2012)

Has pj responded yet to the "Body Part Measuring Showdown"?



And I think you should measure all body parts, cause you know some are more important than others


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> All drugs and synthol...



I don't even workout.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Apr 5, 2012)

basskiller said:


> Nice guns there Aaron



Thanks Brotha! 

Basskilleronline!


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 6, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> If my legs matched my arms, I'd be pretty damn good... but, sadly, they don't.
> 
> PJ!!!!!!! We are all waiting!!!!!



I agree with what the head honcho says, "that's a big arm"! 

I'm sure if you concentrated on bringing them up, without a doubt, you could. 

And I really had no idea that a physique contestant walks around with 21" arms.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 6, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> I don't even workout.



sooo... what you are trying to say is that video was just some good camera work, some props/makeup, special fx, and good video editing? And you are actually small and unjerked?



lol, kidding. you are huge.


----------

